# Band names



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

In the processing of choosing one. I finally have 6 dedicated members willing to give a go.

Our age ranges are 22 -65. We play metal and rock n' roll but for the life of us we can't come up with something.

How did you derive at your bands names? 

Are there any band name generators?

All I know that each of us extremely passionate about music!


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

how about "Mixed Nuts" ? (kidding)


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

That's awesome Lola, good luck!

Try one of these:

https://www.google.ca/search?q=band...&oe=utf-8&gws_rd=cr&ei=4NUfVtrtE8fHogSsqoOICw


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

From a famous Kinks album - "lola versus powerman and the moneygoround"


----------



## GWN! (Nov 2, 2014)

The Young and the Restless.


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

Wet Ti-Phoque


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Band names are a total bitch to come up with. Spout ideas until majority picks one. It took my band (not sparrows) forever to pick one, then with member changes it took forever to change it.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

It's always something! I just found out to that the bass player if going home to England. Just when I found the perfect mix of people. Not that I can't find another one but this gentleman fit in perfectly. He could even write and read music. I want to cry!


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Always hard to come up with something on the fly. What I do is keep a file on my cell phone and whenever I see something that would work as a band name or inspires me to make one up I write it down. 
After a while some of them look silly and you chuck 'em and others stick.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

The name of a musical instrument always work.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

amagras said:


> The name of a musical instrument always work.


Kazoo?---?


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

What is the average age of the band members? If they are old enough, how about Hormone Deficit


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I wouldn't insult my female drummer with that name. She's only 22!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

amagras said:


> The name of a musical instrument always work.


I'm replacing a lost post--

the Fiddle-dee-doos...


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

zontar said:


> the Fiddle-dee-doos...


Ya that might fit if we were a bunch of toothless, tabacky eatin' good ole blue grass mountain folk!


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

I've always had an interest in place names and the supernatural. Bands like the Arkells for instance are named after a small community near Guelph I believe. I did a little research and On the Pickering- uxbridge town line there is a a ghost town named Altona. You could morph it a bit musically and call the band Altunea. Just a thought.

maybe ...The Altuneas


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

leftysg said:


> You could morph it a bit musically and call the band Altunea. Just a thought.


That's a good name... for a medieval princess


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Let me do this again as my post was deleted.

http://www.bandnamemaker.com/

http://www.song-lyrics-generator.org.uk/band-name/

http://www.metalinjection.net/aroun...e-generator-will-do-the-heavy-lifting-for-you

http://www.1728.org/bandname.htm

http://www.namenerds.com/uucn/randband.html

http://www.tunevault.com/band-name-generator/

http://chillwitchnamemagic.com/

http://www.wordlab.com/name-generators/band-name-generator/


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Chito said:


> Let me do this again as my post was deleted.
> 
> http://www.bandnamemaker.com/
> 
> ...


Aww, and I lost the screen capture of the name I found in one of those!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Lola said:


> Ya that might fit if we were a bunch of toothless, tabacky eatin' good ole blue grass mountain folk!


But, the name of a musical instrument always works!


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

zontar said:


> But, the name of a musical instrument always works!


Oh shut up


----------



## blueshores_guy (Apr 8, 2007)

Twisted Knickers.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I thought you were supposed to take the name of your first pet and append that to the name of the street you grew up on?


Oh wait, that's for picking your stripper name. Funny though, strippers and bands go together like pancakes and maple syrup. At least they did on the bar circuits of the 80s.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

High/Deaf said:


> I thought you were supposed to take the name of your first pet and append that to the name of the street you grew up on?
> 
> 
> Oh wait, that's for picking your stripper name. Funny though, strippers and bands go together like pancakes and maple syrup. At least they did on the bar circuits of the 80s.


[video=youtube;rjtrUuyAFjA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rjtrUuyAFjA[/video]
So you call your band Dita Von Teese


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Best thing to do is sit around tossing out names over a few drinks and take notes. Create a short list when you're sober and vote on the best ones.

Our band name evolved out of the fact that we were all parents at the same school: Parental Discretion


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

I wasn't too crazy about those band name generators personally. IMO, the name of the band has to conjure up something that means something to you and/or your bandmates, as well as fitting with the overall musical style that you play as a band.

My first band was an 80's hair rock band. We were all just starting out and learning our trade.

The name of the band was Apprentice. And of course age had something to do with the name as well.

I'm sure you'll figure it out at some point Lola. Might take some time though. It was a naturally occuring process to my band though. Good luck!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

amagras said:


> Oh shut up


Well you started it...
:smile-new:


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

bw66 said:


> Best thing to do is sit around tossing out names over a few drinks and take notes. Create a short list when you're sober and vote on the best ones.


I would reverse the order of that


----------



## Woof (Jan 13, 2010)

bw66 said:


> Best thing to do is sit around tossing out names over a few drinks and take notes. Create a short list when you're sober and vote on the best ones.
> 
> Sober shmober... just drink until something sounds good then order the tee shirts and get the tattoo


----------



## avalancheMM (Jan 21, 2009)

This is purely in jest, not at all meant to offend any of our female GC members, so don`t crucify me, its only a joke, but, I always wanted to name our band,`Billy Midol and the Cramps`, but then our guitar player said we`d only be able to play 5 days a month, so we decided against it.


Regards,


----------

